# Very important notice about blogs.



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2015)

Alright, I'm going to give it to you guys straight. 

It should be well known that we are planning to update to the forums, and some of the options we have don't have the best blog support. Now we aren't going to say straight up say "fuck the blogs" but shit is bound to not go as planned and we may lose it during the conversion.

So it would probably be in your guys best interest to start backing up your important blogs, the potential to lose nearly a decades worth of shit isn't worth it.

If you know someone who isn't active but they still have important blog information, it would be very much appreciated if you would also back up the info.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 25, 2015)

tl;dr BE AFRAID and save stuff


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 25, 2015)

Goddamnit

188 of these fuckers

All of them calculations

A healthy portion of them are calculations people seem to actually care about


----------

